# Maltese used to be multi colored !!!!



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I just read this on a web site - it made for interesting reading . Maltese were first seen in the United States in the late 1800's , and were participants in the earliest Westminster Kennel Club shows in the 1870's . There was a period when tan or mottled-colored Maltese were highly regarded . . In fact , the first Maltese registered in the U.S was white with black ears . However , as a sign of things to come the first Maltese exhibited in America was ' solid white ' ( as are all members of the breed today ) . I personally think it would have been totally COOL to have colored Maltese - it's a pity the first breeders got rid of it !!! Sarah


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> I just read this on a web site - it made for interesting reading . Maltese were first seen in the United States in the late 1800's , and were participants in the earliest Westminster Kennel Club shows in the 1870's . There was a period when tan or mottled-colored Maltese were highly regarded . . In fact , the first Maltese registered in the U.S was white with black ears . However , as a sign of things to come the first Maltese exhibited in America was ' solid white ' ( as are all members of the breed today ) . I personally think it would have been totally COOL to have colored Maltese - it's a pity the first breeders got rid of it !!! Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think so too.....I love the white, but I think I would love them in ANY color!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

I think they would be nice in Hmmmmm white with a little grey/silvery colour


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I know - some breeders personal taste was WHITE - so no more colors ( boo hiss ) . Princess Charlotte has a sister that is white with black ears , like the first registered Maltese - she looks adorable just like Snoopy . Imagine a black Maltese - actually Princess Charlotte has a solid black brother , it looks FANTASTIC . Sarah P.S I do like white as well , but multi colors are pretty !!!


----------



## evie's mom (Jun 19, 2006)

I think a black and white maltese would look so cute! If anyone was selling them, id get a new puppy.


----------



## waistfull (Jan 8, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Oh I just love the snowy white, but I would also love some color too!</span>


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I think some color variation would be nice too, I love Princess Charlotte's coloring, she is just so pretty


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i guess i'm the oddball here....i absolutely love the pure white. that's one of the reasons i wanted a maltese. don't get me wrong, i think dogs with coloring are beautiful...like charm's waffle... i think he's fantastic! if i were to ever want a dog with coloration, i would get one, but i wanted a _white _ maltese.


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

> i guess i'm the oddball here....i absolutely love the pure white. that's one of the reasons i wanted a maltese. don't get me wrong, i think dogs with coloring are beautiful...like charm's waffle... i think he's fantastic! if i were to ever want a dog with coloration, i would get one, but i wanted a _white _ maltese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i feel the same i wanted the pure white and i too absolutely love it 
however... my donbi has a tint of lemon on her ears and i love it too...


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Well that's the thing you would have the choice of white AND color - they only bred out the colored ones since World War 1 - so not that long ago . Sarah


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I love the pure white. It makes them stand apart from the shih tzus, yorkies,chins,
King Charles, and havanese. There was very little color in the dogs back then. Just a subtle
touch here and there.


----------



## Bailey Luda (Feb 14, 2006)

hehehe... my Bailey is more of a buttery cream color but he's a Malt/Yorkie mix... he is a cutie but all our babies are


----------



## Oslojente (Aug 9, 2020)

dogloverx3 said:


> I just read this on a web site - it made for interesting reading . Maltese were first seen in the United States in the late 1800's , and were participants in the earliest Westminster Kennel Club shows in the 1870's . There was a period when tan or mottled-colored Maltese were highly regarded . . In fact , the first Maltese registered in the U.S was white with black ears . However , as a sign of things to come the first Maltese exhibited in America was ' solid white ' ( as are all members of the breed today ) . I personally think it would have been totally COOL to have colored Maltese - it's a pity the first breeders got rid of it !!! Sarah


Cute


----------



## Oslojente (Aug 9, 2020)

I have a two colored Maltese that I got from a breeder in Gansevoort NY.


----------



## Oslojente (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Welcome to SM! Your little fluff is adorably cute. She has the cutest little face. 💞

Reading the above older thread makes one wonder what might have been..... I for one love the pure white as it contrasts so beautiful with the black nose, black pads on feet and black rimmed eyes. Perhaps it should also be noted that British coat standards for maltese were "Pure white, but slight lemon markings should not penalize." While American Standard said: "Pure white. Light tan or lemon on the ears is permissible, but not desirable." With this in mind any reputable breeder would only breed with the intent to produce pure white maltese.

My Abella came from a very well known AKC show breeder. She had a small amount of tan on her ears and did not meet the breeders standard for showing.....This is how I came to adopt my sweet mellow beautiful little girl. Today you can hardly notice the tan in her ears (and it absolutely makes no difference to me). I am thankful for AKC Standards in breeding our maltese....but I am also thankful for "unintentional mishaps."
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oslojente said:


> View attachment 274822


Darling pup!


----------

